# Photoshop creative out now



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Mai 2009)

Mit der Photoshop creative erblickt ein neues Magazin das Licht der Welt.
Wie der Name schon vermuten lässt, handelt es sich hierbei um ein Magazin speziell für den geneigten Photoshop-Anwender.

*Das Inhaltsverzeichnis der Photoshop creative - Ausgabe 06/09*

*Interviews/ Technik-Tipps*

Interview mit Kinderbuchillustrator Adam Stothard
Technik-Tipp: Alle Tastaturbefehle im Überblick
Technik des Monats: raffinierte Retusche-Methoden
Interview mit dem Matte-Painting-Spezialist Sorin Bechira
Technik-Tipp: Dateiformate
*Tutorials*

Buntstift-Effekte für Ihre Fotos
Alte Fotos restaurieren
Störende Elemente entfernen
Mosaik-Technik
Retro-Siebdrucke im Warhol-Stil
Fokus durch Farbe
Zeichnungen scannen und kolorieren
Stilvolle Einladungen selbst gestalten
Lust auf Zerstörung
Pixelmann
*Heft-CD*

alle Dateien und Materialien zu den zehn Tutorials
mehr als 200 Pinsel, Texturen und Stockfotos

=======================================================






*Inhaltsverzeichnis der Advanced Photoshop - Ausgabe 06/09*

*Features/ Interviews*

Interview: Shane Pierce
Feature: Freelancer Survival Guide Teil 2
Feature: Plug-ins für Profis
Inside CS4
Showcase
*Workshops*

Masterclass: Dynamische Fotoeffekte
Konzept Car Design
Masterclass: Natürliche Beauty-Retusche
Masterclass: Transformations- & Montagetechniken
Arbeiten mit RAW-Dateien
Masterclass: Pastellmalerei
*Heft-CD*

Video-Workshop
Projektdateien
Stockfotos

Im Rahmen einer Partnerschaft werden wir - ähnlich der Advanced Photoshop, die vom gleichen Verlag stammt - vorab die Inhalte der jeweiligen Magazine vorstellen und im Zuge von Gewinnspielen ein paar Ausgaben verlosen.


----------

